# I'm at wits end



## Ibuuyk (Jul 23, 2012)

I just can't think of anything else that could fix the damn issue with my computer.  I've tried technicians, help sites, messing around myself, changing parts, but nothing freaking works.  The thread on the Windows Seven forums describes it pretty well and has links to minidumps, event viewers, computer specs and stuff, so I'll just give y'all a link to it.

Please o PLEASE someone help me D=

http://www.sevenforums.com/crashes-debugging/241117-computer-restarts-bsod-when-gaming.html


----------



## Furryjones (Jul 23, 2012)

Have you tried hitting your computer really hard with a hammer? Maybe it just needs some 'love'


----------



## Onnes (Jul 24, 2012)

The fuck is a 1x3B error? Your post is the top hit on google.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jul 24, 2012)

Get an ATI Radeon card.  Nvidia is shit in my opinion.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 24, 2012)

Onnes said:


> The fuck is a 1x3B error? Your post is the top hit on google.



I have no idea, but that one only happened twice.



zachhart12 said:


> Get an ATI Radeon card.  Nvidia is shit in my opinion.



I've always used NVIDIA and it has never failed me before.  Besides, I've literally just changed my video card so unless you pay me a new one, I doubt I will change it again.

Anyway, I'm off to sleep now.  G' night people and good luck trying to solve that clusterfuck @_@


----------



## Onnes (Jul 24, 2012)

Have you checked for BIOS updates?


----------



## Runefox (Jul 24, 2012)

You say it's not wattage, and that's probably true, but what kind of power supply is in that? Do you know the model? Also, what slot do you have your GTX 550 Ti in? The blue or black PCI-E slot?


----------



## Elim Garak (Jul 24, 2012)

Do a BIOS update.
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/M5A97/#download
M5A97 BIOS 1102
1.Improve system stability.
2.Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
3.Patch system hanged when use AM3 1090T or 1100T CPU.
M5A97 BIOS 1208
Improve system stability.
The errors seem to hint that the CPU or Mobo is the problem, these things are hard to test with software really.Only reason you know for sure is to swap out a part and run it for a couple of days.
Also we once had a series of mobos at my old job that all got the same problem after a while due to well, my best guess being EM build up, Putting something between the entirety of mobo and case helped with that and fixed all the problems, but that was due bad isolation on the mobo due it being ECS which is a pile of crap brand, however ASUS generally does shit better.
Bonus edit: Make sure your ram timings and voltage are set properly in the bios if bios update didn't work, the auto settings are wonky often enough.
EDIT EDIT: I am pretty sure it is the BIOS, if the nfo file you attached to the post is up to date, you are running V0705, latest is V1208.​


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 24, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> Get an ATI Radeon card.  Nvidia is shit in my opinion.



If you use illustration programs the opposite is true.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 24, 2012)

I've just updated my BIOS, gonna run Skyrim and see if that fixes the issue.  If it does, I'll kill myself to death with fire over 9000 times for not thinking about such a simple solution.


----------



## Elim Garak (Jul 24, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> If you use illustration programs the opposite is true.


Or Second Life, or any other OpenGL based game. AMD's driver support for OpenGL tends to be subpar.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 24, 2012)

I've good news and bad news.

Good news is I won't die by fire.  Bad news is updating the BIOS didn't fix the issue, it just changed drastically.  Now instead of randomly restarting, everything will go black, my monitor will go off, and the computer itself will literally scream at me.  Like, a long, extra loud BEEP, followed by three short beeps.

I think my computer's became sentient and is trying to talk to me in Morse.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 24, 2012)

Actually if it's beeping like that it could tell you the error. http://www.computerhope.com/beep.htm


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 24, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Actually if it's beeping like that it could tell you the error. http://www.computerhope.com/beep.htm



Thank God, a site that says loud and clear "Your RAM's fucked".  Sneaky little bastard didn't show up any error on memtest82+, Imma try switching it to another slot.

Funny coincidence, the 1x3B error is about RAM too, as is 1x101.  And that could explain the 1x124, too!  I really hope it's the RAM, that thing's the least expensive thing to replace @_@


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah RAM can be tricky like that. I have 8gb of DDR3 Ram I'm willing to sell off OCZ Platinum because I want the 16gb for Art 

If I mess with the timings I often get memory errors, even memtest will show up some errors very rarely. However, I really never had any problems on the default settings.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 24, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> Thank God, a site that says loud and clear "Your RAM's fucked".  Sneaky little bastard didn't show up any error on memtest82+, Imma try switching it to another slot.
> 
> Funny coincidence, the 1x3B error is about RAM too, as is 1x101.  And that could explain the 1x124, too!  I really hope it's the RAM, that thing's the least expensive thing to replace @_@





Arshes Nei said:


> Yeah RAM can be tricky like that. I have 8gb of DDR3 Ram I'm willing to sell off OCZ Platinum because I want the 16gb for Art
> 
> If I mess with the timings I often get memory errors, even memtest will show up some errors very rarely. However, I really never had any problems on the default settings.



Except beep codes vary by model, and you're using the AMI BIOS beep code set because... I have no idea why, it's not like that motherboard has an AMI BIOS.

Asus, who's probably in the know since the made your mother board, indicates that one long and three short means 'Graphics card issue'

http://support.asus.com/Troubleshooting/detail.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&m=M5A97%20PRO&s=24&hashedid=m2rLy0HGICmyYO5b&os=&no=978


So hopefully you havn't ordered that RAM yet.


----------



## Elim Garak (Jul 24, 2012)

The errors can also mean mobo or CPU fucked really, one of them is about the timer/cpu clock.
Beep codes are pretty generic as well, GPU fucked code can also mean that the PCI-e slot is fucked.
Like I said, some errors you cannot find without swapping parts out for others and testing it one by one to see what's fucked.
You can start with the memory, only use one of the ram sticks at a time on several slots.
Honestly I would take a bet it's the mobo or ram. GPU was already changed, CPU doesn't break nearly as often as the others unless people are fucktards and overvoltage it or use subpar cooling.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah beep meanings VARY MY MODEL.  RESEARCH IS YOUR FRIEND ON THIS!!!!!!!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 24, 2012)

I was gonna go play Skyrim to see if the problem was checked when a friend of mine linked me to some Creepypasta, so distractions happened and I ended up reading Creepypasta all this time.  Also, I always thought AMI stood for American Megatrends Inc, which is my BIOS @_@.

Also, the story is when I was planning to upgrade my processor, the one I chose wasn't compatible with my mobo, so I upgraded that as well, but I had to upgrade my RAM too because it wasn't compatible with the new mobo.

The strategy of "switching back to old parts and seeing if this works" would be a tad complicated in my case.  Oh well, the RAM was switched to another slot so I'll just see if that works.


----------



## Onnes (Jul 24, 2012)

You said you took it to a tech, though. They should certainly be able to switch out parts and narrow it down.


----------



## mrfoxwily (Jul 24, 2012)

What's the PSU model? You should NEVER buy a PSU based on wattage alone. First look at the number of Amps on the 12v rail, and it's best if you have fewer rails.

The 370W CPU I put in my brother's PC is much better equipped to handle a mild rig than the 550W cheap POS I put in an HTPC.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 24, 2012)

Onnes said:


> You said you took it to a tech, though. They should certainly be able to switch out parts and narrow it down.



The local tech doesn't have any spare parts and he doesn't know anything about gaming stuff.



mrfoxwily said:


> What's the PSU model? You should NEVER buy a PSU based on wattage alone. First look at the number of Amps on the 12v rail, and it's best if you have fewer rails.
> 
> The 370W CPU I put in my brother's PC is much better equipped to handle a mild rig than the 550W cheap POS I put in an HTPC.



I have a Coolmax CL-700B, nothing too fancy.  I thought it was 800W but it really is 700W, oh well.


----------



## mrfoxwily (Jul 24, 2012)

That PSU has small 12v rails. Try lining up all 6-pin devices to have their own 12v rail if you can and see how that works out. It sounds like a rail is getting overloaded by too many devices being run on it.


----------



## Onnes (Jul 24, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> The local tech doesn't have any spare parts and he doesn't know anything about gaming stuff.



Well you can see your problem. Without the ability to swap parts it's damn near impossible to nail down which component is actually faulty. I guess my money would be on either the motherboard or video memory. One option I guess is to just RMA everything. Hopefully whichever bit is broken would get caught and replaced. (Or they could just send everything back to you.)


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 24, 2012)

mrfoxwily said:


> That PSU has small 12v rails. Try lining up all 6-pin devices to have their own 12v rail if you can and see how that works out. It sounds like a rail is getting overloaded by too many devices being run on it.



I think only the HDD, CPU and GPU actually need connectors, the rest just get their juice from the mobo itself.



Onnes said:


> Well you can see your problem. Without the ability to swap parts it's damn near impossible to nail down which component is actually faulty. I guess my money would be on either the motherboard or video memory. One option I guess is to just RMA everything. Hopefully whichever bit is broken would get caught and replaced. (Or they could just send everything back to you.)



My computer isn't on warranty anymore, since pretty much everything was upgraded since I got it five years ago.


----------



## Onnes (Jul 24, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> My computer isn't on warranty anymore, since pretty much everything was upgraded since I got it five years ago.



You just bought the new components last year, right? Don't you at least have a 1 year warranty on each of them?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 24, 2012)

Onnes said:


> You just bought the new components last year, right? Don't you at least have a 1 year warranty on each of them?



CPU on November, mobo & RAM on December, GPU this month.  And I bought them from Newegg, so only 30 days warranty, which means by the time the parts arrive (4-5 weeks), the warranty is already void.

Also, I've just checked to see if everything was setup fine for the PSU.  The HDD and CD drive share the same connectors, but the GPU has one of its own, so it's not an overload issue.


----------



## Onnes (Jul 24, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> CPU on November, mobo & RAM on December, GPU this month.  And I bought them from Newegg, so only 30 days warranty, which means by the time the parts arrive (4-5 weeks), the warranty is already void.
> 
> Also, I've just checked to see if everything was setup fine for the PSU.  The HDD and CD drive share the same connectors, but the GPU has one of its own, so it's not an overload issue.



Manufacturer's warranty. Do you even know what this is?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 24, 2012)

Onnes said:


> Manufacturer's warranty. Do you even know what this is?



Unavailable most of the time where I live.


----------



## Onnes (Jul 24, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> Unavailable most of the time where I live.



You live in North America, right?
http://www.service.asus.com/#!Motherboard%20Warranty/c1c20


----------



## zachhart12 (Jul 24, 2012)

Onnes said:


> You live in North America, right?
> http://www.service.asus.com/#!Motherboard%20Warranty/c1c20



*points at location under Ibuuyk's name*  QUEBECCC :3.  And *has no idea what a RAIL is* oh well .  Do you mean the connector lines that come out of the PSU with teh connectors on em?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 24, 2012)

Onnes said:


> You live in North America, right?
> http://www.service.asus.com/#!Motherboard%20Warranty/c1c20



They still don't accept stuff from where I live because of the mail service taxes.


----------



## Onnes (Jul 24, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> They still don't accept stuff from where I live because of the mail service taxes.



What do you mean they don't accept stuff? They are under contract, they have to honor the terms of the warranty, which says nowhere that they can decline service based on anything other than the warranty status.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 24, 2012)

Onnes said:


> What do you mean they don't accept stuff? They are under contract, they have to honor the terms of the warranty, which says nowhere that they can decline service based on anything other than the warranty status.



Our local post office isn't run by the government, so most companies have to pay a special tax meant to fund it, which means most companies refuse to ship stuff here, even if they're under contract.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 24, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> They still don't accept stuff from where I live because of the mail service taxes.



Asus and every other major electronics company most certianly does RMA warrenty service in Canada, including Quebec.  This opinion you have of there being no such service due to 'Mail Service Taxes' (Whatever that even is...) is inaccurate.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 24, 2012)

AshleyAshes said:


> Asus and every other major electronics company most certianly does RMA warrenty service in Canada, including Quebec.  This opinion you have of there being no such service due to 'Mail Service Taxes' (Whatever that even is...) is inaccurate.



Normal laws don't really reach my particular area of Quebec, we're in the middle of the woods.


----------



## Onnes (Jul 24, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> Our local post office isn't run by the government, so most companies have to pay a special tax meant to fund it, which means most companies refuse to ship stuff here, even if they're under contract.



You live somewhere so remote that you can't even get mail delivered. Well, I give up, you're fucked.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 24, 2012)

Onnes said:


> You live somewhere so remote that you can't even get mail delivered. Well, I give up, you're fucked.



Yep :3

On the bright side, I'll be moving back to the cities next month, if all goes as planned.  The woods are beautiful, quiet, friendly and all, but yep.  No services, expensive shipping & worst Internet in the country.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 24, 2012)

Don't most companies use UPS or Puro for postage instead of the post office?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 24, 2012)

Runefox said:


> Don't most companies use UPS or Puro for postage instead of the post office?



They deliver stuff to the post office, so they have to pay the taxes too.  But they're good guys, so they usually ship one thing or two each month.

How it works is people ship stuff to the post office, then we go there every once in a while, tell the mail person our name and they check if we have new stuff.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 24, 2012)

(This was an edit but WILD NEW POST APPEARED)

Anyway...

Mobo has a 3 year warranty

CPU has a 3 year warranty

RAM is almost always a lifetime warranty (which is funny because that shit burns up all the time)

Video card... REALLY depends on who makes the card. Good brands like EVGA and ASUS have 3 year warranties. I think MSI does, too. XFX on the Radeon side does double-lifetime (transferrable lifetime) warranties - IF you register your product when you purchase it (90 days?).

*And finally, the card requires 24A on the 12v rail. Your power supply has 3 16A rails. The single rail the card is plugged into will not provide enough amperage. 

*Incidentally, it has a 2 year warranty.

Aaaaand on an unrelated note, that Newegg thing, that's their RMA policy, not a warranty.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 24, 2012)

Runefox said:


> *And finally, the card requires 24A on the 12v rail. Your power supply has 3 16A rails. The single rail the card is plugged into will not provide enough amperage. *



Really?  Wow, I was sure I had checked everything to make sure everything was compatible.  Thanks for pointing that out, guess I'll have to change my PSU unless there's some way to make it send more juice to the GPU.

EDIT: Err, anyone has a good PSU to suggest that doesn't cost a shitton?


----------



## Runefox (Jul 24, 2012)

Considering that you paid arooound $70 for it (checked Newegg, it's on sale right now for $60), I'd recommend the Corsair CX500 V2. It's a 500W (max; ~430W continuous) with a single combined 12v rail of 34A. I'd really recommend a higher end supply only if you're planning on putting something like a GTX 680 or something in there. It's on sale for $70 down from $80, the same as the Coolmax.

If you think the wattage is too low on the Corsair (it probably isn't though!), you could look at the slightly more expensive Antec NEO ECO 620C. It's a 620W (continuous; ~700W max) with a single 12v rail of 48A. Right now, it's on sale for $75 down from $99.

Either's a good PSU made by reliable companies, and both have 3 year warranties.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 24, 2012)

Runefox said:


> Considering that you paid arooound $70 for it (checked Newegg, it's on sale right now for $60), I'd recommend the Corsair CX500 V2. It's a 500W (max; ~430W continuous) with a single combined 12v rail of 34A. I'd really recommend a higher end supply only if you're planning on putting something like a GTX 680 or something in there. It's on sale for $70 down from $80, the same as the Coolmax.
> 
> If you think the wattage is too low on the Corsair (it probably isn't though!), you could look at the slightly more expensive Antec NEO ECO 620C. It's a 620W (continuous; ~700W max) with a single 12v rail of 48A. Right now, it's on sale for $75 down from $99.
> 
> Either's a good PSU made by reliable companies, and both have 3 year warranties.



For 5$ more, I'd rather have the better one .  I'll order it next month.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 24, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> For 5$ more, I'd rather have the better one .  I'll order it next month.


Well, assuming the sale is on next month. It's regular $100 versus the Corsair's $80 regular price tag.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 24, 2012)

Runefox said:


> Well, assuming the sale is on next month. It's regular $100 versus the Corsair's $80 regular price tag.



I've seen items stay on sales for years on Newegg, it's just a marketing thing to make people think they're saving money.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 30, 2012)

Tonight, my cat bothered me all night so when my alarm "woke me up" this morning, I decided to fuck this shit, turn off my computer and snooze a bit more.  Well, two hours later when I finally got up, I tried to turn in my computer and magic!  Nothing.

Remember the blinking power button monitor problem I talked about?  Well, it's permanent now.  Computer starts up normally with all the normal sounds, but no way to see anything, because the only thing my monitor does is have its power button blink on and off.  Can't even turn off my monitor, and even without any source of power all it does is blink.

I'm starting to doubt my PSU's the issue and starting to think my monitor's possessed >.>


----------



## zachhart12 (Jul 30, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> Tonight, my cat bothered me all night so when my alarm "woke me up" this morning, I decided to fuck this shit, turn off my computer and snooze a bit more.  Well, two hours later when I finally got up, I tried to turn in my computer and magic!  Nothing.
> 
> Remember the blinking power button monitor problem I talked about?  Well, it's permanent now.  Computer starts up normally with all the normal sounds, but no way to see anything, because the only thing my monitor does is have its power button blink on and off.  Can't even turn off my monitor, and even without any source of power all it does is blink.
> 
> I'm starting to doubt my PSU's the issue and starting to think my monitor's possessed >.>



So you UNPLUG your monitor and it still blinks? uhh....that's impossible.  Unplug your monitor wait 20 seconds and plug it back in?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 30, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> So you UNPLUG your monitor and it still blinks? uhh....that's impossible.  Unplug your monitor wait 20 seconds and plug it back in?



Okay, so after a few MINUTES, it stops blinking and finally turns off, but as soon as I turn on my computer it's Blinkman all over again.  Think the PSU finally gave up and the GPU doesn't have enough power to actually show stuff?


----------



## zachhart12 (Jul 30, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> Okay, so after a few MINUTES, it stops blinking and finally turns off, but as soon as I turn on my computer it's Blinkman all over again.  Think the PSU finally gave up and the GPU doesn't have enough power to actually show stuff?



I have no idea...What is your Graphics Card rated for?  And what's the PSU wattage again?  Just unplug the damn monitor for like 30 minutes lol. then try again.  If it doesn't fix anything then it's your graphics card probably.  Is the hard drive light blinking like it's doing stuff like a normal boot?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 30, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> I have no idea...What is your Graphics Card rated for?  And what's the PSU wattage again?  Just unplug the damn monitor for like 30 minutes lol. then try again.  If it doesn't fix anything then it's your graphics card probably.  Is the hard drive light blinking like it's doing stuff like a normal boot?



Everything works normally, I just can't see.  Like, it boots normally and people can talk to me, but I can't see shit.  Also, scroll up to see the specs and stuff


----------



## zachhart12 (Jul 30, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> Everything works normally, I just can't see.  Like, it boots normally and people can talk to me, but I can't see shit.  Also, scroll up to see the specs and stuff



Ugh I don't waanna scrolll...so your monitor "blinks" even when unplugged for a few minutes.  What kind of blinking...you mean STANDBY mode kinda blinking?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 30, 2012)

The screen is black and its power button blinks.  Green, off, green, off, every second.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jul 30, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> The screen is black and its power button blinks.  Green, off, green, off, every second.



I think that's called standby >>...right?  Or is it something else.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 30, 2012)

Dunno, never used it and it suddenly starts standing by on its own after almost over six years of use.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jul 30, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> Dunno, never used it and it suddenly starts standing by on its own after almost over six years of use.



Usually the uh...blinking is called staaandbyyy.  So unplug the monitor and wait a while and then try booting your comp again, with the monitor BLINKING FIRST...make sure the monitor is on and in standby before you turn the computer it on.  I have a monitor that fucks up sometimes when I turn it on at same time I turn on my comp and I gotta fuck w it..


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 30, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> Usually the uh...blinking is called staaandbyyy.  So unplug the monitor and wait a while and then try booting your comp again, with the monitor BLINKING FIRST...make sure the monitor is on and in standby before you turn the computer it on.  I have a monitor that fucks up sometimes when I turn it on at same time I turn on my comp and I gotta fuck w it..



But I've only had this problem since I updated my BIOS.  Also, tried that already, all it does is blink forever.  What I usually do is start downloads at midnight, then turn off my speakers and monitor before going to sleep.  Then when I wake up, I turn 'em back on and restart my computer.  But since I updated my BIOS, if I turn off my monitor, go to sleep and turn it back on, boom, blink.  So I've gotten the habit of just leaving it on overnight.  That did the job perfectly, but now that I've done the mistake to actually turn off my computer for a relatively long time, I'm screwed.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jul 30, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> But I've only had this problem since I updated my BIOS.  Also, tried that already, all it does is blink forever.  What I usually do is start downloads at midnight, then turn off my speakers and monitor before going to sleep.  Then when I wake up, I turn 'em back on and restart my computer.  But since I updated my BIOS, if I turn off my monitor, go to sleep and turn it back on, boom, blink.  So I've gotten the habit of just leaving it on overnight.  That did the job perfectly, but now that I've done the mistake to actually turn off my computer for a relatively long time, I'm screwed.



*shrugs* I have no idea then.  CHeck your connections, try a diff monitor


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 30, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> *shrugs* I have no idea then.  CHeck your connections, try a diff monitor



Yup, that sums up my computer pretty well :V.  Whatever the issue is, it'll have taken almost a year to fix.  A whole year without playing the better games, how the Hell did I survive.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jul 30, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> Yup, that sums up my computer pretty well :V.  Whatever the issue is, it'll have taken almost a year to fix.  A whole year without playing the better games, how the Hell did I survive.



Have you tried a dif monitor?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 30, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> Have you tried a dif monitor?



One does not simply find a monitor in my area.  Heck, virtually nobody even has a desktop.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jul 30, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> One does not simply find a monitor in my area.  Heck, virtually nobody even has a desktop.



oh...>>


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 30, 2012)

Do you have anything ELSE you could hook up to the MONITOR first?  Like, whatever you're posting on now?  Or some other laptop?  Or if the monitor has an HDMI port, even an Xbox, PS3 or any HDMI device could do the job.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 30, 2012)

AshleyAshes said:


> Do you have anything ELSE you could hook up to the MONITOR first?  Like, whatever you're posting on now?  Or some other laptop?  Or if the monitor has an HDMI port, even an Xbox, PS3 or any HDMI device could do the job.



My laptop doesn't have a monitor plug (don't have a desktop -> laptop adapter either), and there's nothing HD in my house.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 30, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> I think that's called standby >>...right?  Or is it something else.



Most monitors I've seen have the power light go steady amber or orange when they're in power-saving mode.  Monitors not plugged into powered-on computers also show that color (or pattern) of light (unless they show a "check cable" message instead).


----------



## zachhart12 (Jul 30, 2012)

ArielMT said:


> Most monitors I've seen have the power light go steady amber or orange when they're in power-saving mode.  Monitors not plugged into powered-on computers also show that color (or pattern) of light (unless they show a "check cable" message instead).



MY monitor blinks in standby mode.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh, when my monitor's turned on and my computer's turned off, it goes a steady orange.

Also, I managed to make the image show up by unplugging everything before turning on the comp, then replugging everything back.

Guess it IS the PSU after all.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jul 31, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> Oh, when my monitor's turned on and my computer's turned off, it goes a steady orange.
> 
> Also, I managed to make the image show up by unplugging everything before turning on the comp, then replugging everything back.
> 
> Guess it IS the PSU after all.



Mayyybe..that's a weird problem you're having though. :3


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 2, 2012)

Runefox said:


> Considering that you paid arooound $70 for it (checked Newegg, it's on sale right now for $60), I'd recommend the Corsair CX500 V2. It's a 500W (max; ~430W continuous) with a single combined 12v rail of 34A. I'd really recommend a higher end supply only if you're planning on putting something like a GTX 680 or something in there. It's on sale for $70 down from $80, the same as the Coolmax.
> 
> If you think the wattage is too low on the Corsair (it probably isn't though!), you could look at the slightly more expensive Antec NEO ECO 620C. It's a 620W (continuous; ~700W max) with a single 12v rail of 48A. Right now, it's on sale for $75 down from $99.
> 
> Either's a good PSU made by reliable companies, and both have 3 year warranties.



Well, it's next month and I've tried to order them, but Newegg refuses to ship to me and Amazon doesn't carry these.  Do you have anymore sites I can 'em from?


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 2, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> Well, it's next month and I've tried to order them, but Newegg refuses to ship to me and Amazon doesn't carry these.  Do you have anymore sites I can 'em from?



If all else fails, search Froogle for one.  (I'm not going to get Google Shopping's former name out of my head anytime soon.)


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 2, 2012)

ArielMT said:


> If all else fails, search Froogle for one.  (I'm not going to get Google Shopping's former name out of my head anytime soon.)



Funny how amazon.ca had none in stock, but amazon.com has some in stock AND somehow ships to my place.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 16, 2012)

I've received my new PSU and installed it.

PC turns on fine, but I can't really see if it fixed the issue since my monitor still won't turn on >.>


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 22, 2012)

So I've borrowed my grandpa's old monitor and everything works perfectly, BUT.

As I was playing multitasking (Minecraft, Google, Teamspeak, Wordpad, Windows Media Player, Steam, Trillian) earlier, I got a brand new BSOD.  Error code 0x0A, suggesting that it's my RAM's fault, which adds it to four different error codes suggesting that my RAM's faulty.  Plus now, WMP doesn't seem to work, it just keeps on freezing.

Should I just change my RAM?

EDIT:  For some reason, WMP starts working when I close it via Task Manager.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 23, 2012)

Forgot to upload the dumps.

0x0A

And this morning while I was playing a flash game while listening to music and speaking to people, I got another

0x3B

A few minutes ago, I was doing the same thing as before (except with a different flash game), and I got a brand new error code, which, this time, points to my drivers.

0xD1

Did a sfc scannow, found nothing.

So I was playing Skyrim and 0x124 figured it had been a while since he paid a visit, so he did!  How nice...  I hate visitors.

0x124

Guess changing the PSU didn't fix anything, huh?  Four different error codes in a single day.  My computer's practically brand new, ffs.

Another 0XD1 while I was reading stuff (not even playing games)

0xD1


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 29, 2012)

So, I've been getting only 0x124 lately, and I've been getting 'em more and more often.  Last time, the minidump didn't upload properly during the BSOD and this time, the computer plain restarted the second the BSOD appeared.

Even BSODs are dying now, I'm starting to doubt it's really my RAM.


----------



## kayfox (Aug 30, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> Forgot to upload the dumps.
> 
> 0x0A



BugCheck A, {3e, 2, 0, fffff800034d56de}

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If a kernel debugger is available get the stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 000000000000003e, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff800034d56de, address which referenced memory

Fault at address nt+846de, faulting module: nt.

mov     rax,qword ptr [rsp+28h]



Ibuuyk said:


> And this morning while I was playing a flash game while listening to music and speaking to people, I got another
> 
> 0x3B



BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff800034d9879, fffff8800b8e8150, 0}

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff800034d9879, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff8800b8e8150, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.

Faulting module nt at location nt+83879
fffff800`034d9879 0fb6422b        movzx   eax,byte ptr [rdx+2Bh]



Ibuuyk said:


> A few minutes ago, I was doing the same thing as before (except with a different flash game), and I got a brand new error code, which, this time, points to my drivers.
> 
> 0xD1



BugCheck D1, {ffffe4801ba1edc7, 2, 1, fffff88006f4dacd}

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: ffffe4801ba1edc7, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000001, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff88006f4dacd, address which referenced memory

faulting module USBPORT at location USBPORT+2acd
fffff880`06f4dacd 184c8987        sbb     byte ptr [rcx+rcx*4-79h],cl



Ibuuyk said:


> Did a sfc scannow, found nothing.
> 
> So I was playing Skyrim and 0x124 figured it had been a while since he paid a visit, so he did!  How nice...  I hate visitors.
> 
> 0x124



BugCheck 124, {0, fffffa8004abb028, b6004000, 1c000175}

WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR (124)
A fatal hardware error has occurred. Parameter 1 identifies the type of error
source that reported the error. Parameter 2 holds the address of the
WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure that describes the error conditon.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000000, MCA_ASSERT
Arg2: fffffa8004abb028, Address of WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure
Arg3: 00000000b6004000, High 32 bits of MCi_STATUS MSR for the MCA bank that had
	the error
Arg4: 000000001c000175, Low  32 bits of MCi_STATUS MSR for the MCA bank that had
	the error

FAULTING_MODULE: fffff80003457000 nt

Im not sure what this one is about, I don't currently have access to a machine will all the symbols loaded.



Ibuuyk said:


> Guess changing the PSU didn't fix anything, huh?  Four different error codes in a single day.  My computer's practically brand new, ffs.
> 
> Another 0XD1 while I was reading stuff (not even playing games)
> 
> 0xD1



BugCheck D1, {b408408, 2, 1, fffff8800720219d}

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 000000000b408408, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000001, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff8800720219d, address which referenced memory

Fault in module nt at usbehci+219d
fffff880`0720219d 0fba331f        btr     dword ptr [rbx],1Fh

Hypothesis:  Bad ram.


----------



## kayfox (Aug 30, 2012)

The IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL is when a driver or the kernel attempts to reference memory in a location that is not accessible at the current internal request level.   This generally means that the memory location is not valid or assigned to the process.  The most common location referenced is 0x0 (zero, aka a null pointer issue), but from these dumps it looks different.

Recommendation:

Download Memtest86 and allow it to run from 8 to 48 hours, however long you can let it.

http://www.memtest86.com/download.html

What memtest86 will test:
Some cpu operations.
Memory.
Memory addressing.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 30, 2012)

As I already said, memtest86 never shows up any error, plus I tried switching my RAM to another slot and I still get the errors.

I'll just change my RAM once I'm moved out and see if it fixes it.


----------



## kayfox (Aug 30, 2012)

Do you have any pending driver updates in Windows Update?

Signs point towards the usbehci.sys driver, but thats probably a Windows system supplied driver.

This is frustratingly oblique.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 30, 2012)

Everything is stable and up to date.

And no kidding, I've been fighting with my computer for almost a year now


----------



## Kairuk (Sep 1, 2012)

Make sure your motherboard and all components are secured to the chassis.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 1, 2012)

I already said I made sure everything's installed fine.  Does nobody read the other posts before stating the obvious?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 4, 2012)

Whew, I'm all moved out, finished unpacking everything and got Internet installed.  Played Skyrim for a lil while, then my computer made that Bzzzt! sound and turned off.  Now it won't turn on at all (as in, nothing happens when I press the power button).  At first, I thought it was the power supply that had died (even though it's new), so I put my old one back in and tried again, but same result, so I tried a different cable, but still nothing.  Guess it's not my power supply.

Soooo... could it be my RAM finally died for good and that's what's keeping my computer from turning on?  I'm a bit suspicious of that "Bzzzt!" sound.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 4, 2012)

A "Bzzzt!" sound followed by complete bricking is never a good sign, and you should probably consider yourself lucky if the motherboard isn't dead.


----------



## kayfox (Sep 5, 2012)

Bad VRMs on the motherboard for the CPU and/or memory maybe?

Look for blown caps.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 5, 2012)

Well, we'll find out in a few weeks, since I ordered my new RAM yesterday.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 17, 2012)

Received my new RAM, installed it, computer still won't turn on.

Yay, time to waste another shitload to replace that fucking mobo.

I'm certainly not going with the same brand, anyone has suggestions?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 17, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> Received my new RAM, installed it, computer still won't turn on.
> 
> Yay, time to waste another shitload to replace that fucking mobo.
> 
> I'm certainly not going with the same brand, anyone has suggestions?



I've been enjoying the Gigabyte Mobos.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 17, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> I've been enjoying the Gigabyte Mobos.



Can you link its specs page?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 17, 2012)

It depends on the model you want. I highly recommend doing searches on what you want on it.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 17, 2012)

I want something that's compatible with AM3 processors and DDR3 RAM and isn't expensive.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 17, 2012)

Gigabyte Mobos tend to have "more bang for your buck" Like I said it depends on what you want. 

The last board I got was a z77x model for intel that was upgradable to 32mb of ram for $150. 

But here's their product listings. See one you want and Froogle 

http://www.gigabyte.us/products/main.aspx?s=42


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 17, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Gigabyte Mobos tend to have "more bang for your buck" Like I said it depends on what you want.
> 
> The last board I got was a z77x model for intel that was upgradable to 32mb of ram for $150.
> 
> ...



That thing is a bitch to find in my country, every single model is unavailable on newegg except two, which are suspiciously cheap (plus one of 'em has a pretty average rating)


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 17, 2012)

Just make sure it's not Micro (unless that's what you want). But like I said, Gigabyte boards are really good prices for a lot of stuff. I feel even the board I got was overkill but I never had any real issues for them (cept for  max RAM on my old board, but it wasn't clear how much RAM it could take... there were some places that said 8 others, 16)


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 18, 2012)

Then nope.  The only two models available are micro.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 18, 2012)

Is Newegg the only place you can shop or does this http://www.tigerdirect.ca/ deliver in your area?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 18, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Is Newegg the only place you can shop or does this http://www.tigerdirect.ca/ deliver in your area?



Didn't know about that site.

Also, the only AM3 mobo they have is a 60$ micro one.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 18, 2012)

If you have an am3 chip it will work on am3+ mobos

http://ca.gigabyte.com/where-to-buy/where-to-buy.aspx#101028000---

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applicati...=am3+ motherboard&cat=&lowprice=0&highprice=0


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 8, 2012)

Took a few months, because I moved out and didn't have much money to waste.

Bought a new mobo, went to get it installed but they ran some tests and said it was really my PSU who was dead even though I tested it with my old PSU (AKA they apparently both died, even though my old one wasn't being used and was working just fine before).  Bought one on the spot and it's compatible with everything (650W, 24V rails, etc).  So I didn't have to get my new mobo installed after all, came back home and everything was working fine.

It worked perfectly for three days but now, Hell's back.  Today my Internet's been pretty much useless (Steam works perfectly fine but Skype takes 10 minutes to go online and I have to reload almost literally a hundred times for each page to work on Firefox.  Teamspeak and Procaster are a gamble).  Tried replugging my router, resetting it, etc etc the stuff that always fixes everything but nope, still broken.  I'm on my laptop now writing this.  Played Borderlands 2 for a few minutes then boom, 0x3B aiming at nvlddmkm.sys.  Reinstalled the driver, went back to play and minutes later boom, 0x124's back to the party.

It'll have been exactly a year in 11 days.  In a year, I've:

Changed CPU
Changed GPU
Changed PSU (twice)
Changed RAM (twice)
Installed Vista
Installed 7
Changed mobo (almost twice)

What the Hell do I need to change now, ffs.

EDIT:

0x3B

0x124

EDIT 2:

It seems my Internet is doing better now, but it comes and goes.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 9, 2012)

I've talked to the computer place and apparently, it's literally impossible that my GPU requires 24V because there's no such thing as a PSU with 24V rails unless I go into some heavy industrial computer shit.  I guess that means the "you have to change your PSU because it doesn't give enough juice" advices were bullshit.  Thanks guys for wasting months and hundreds.

Also I've figured out something.  Every time I BSOD, my Internet breaks for ages (again, Steam works perfectly but Skype takes minutes to log in, Firefox, IE and other browsers (even Steam's browser) are worthless.  Teamspeak and Procaster are a gamble and seem to work randomly).  Maybe my network card is the one fried now but I doubt that'd cause BSODs.

Oh yeah, have two more dumps.  One happened while playing Minecraft and the other, Borderlands:

0x124

0x124


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 9, 2012)

I thought I'd try something other than PC games to see if that'd be less intensive, so I threw in FF X and boom, my BSOD BSOD'd (BSOD that lasted a split second before just "fuck this"ing and restarting the computer)

Also now I have sound issues.  When I receive a message on Steam, it'll sometimes go Drrrrrrrr for two secs.

I didn't even get time to see the error code


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 11, 2012)

Ohey, brand new dump!  This time, I didn't even see the BSOD for a split second.  It just flat out restarted.  Also my Internet problems are getting worse and the sound issue is gone.

Maybe I should just buy a new computer, even though mine is literally new

Edit:  Got a brand new error code while playing FF IX.  Yet another code that points towards my drivers and/or RAM, ojoy.  I've reinstalled the driver (which was the driver that controls everything USB) and... my Internet seems to work a bit better?

Maybe it's just placebo

0xD1


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 12, 2012)

Had another 0x124 while I was playing flash games.  Also my Internet issue didn't get better after all, it still comes and go.

When will I get a reply, I wonder?

EDIT:  Ohey, have one more 0x124

Blarg

EDIT2: I'll just give up on games for today.

Time to watch Doctor Who all evening


----------



## Runefox (Nov 12, 2012)

I got a 124 last night while playing a new game, and narrowed it down to setting my CPU turbo multiplier too high.

Honestly, based on the batshit insane errors and glitches you're getting, I wouldn't put it past being a faulty CPU at this point. Even though you've already replaced the CPU. That said, what are your temperatures like?

Either way, try StressPrime. It should help rule that out.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 12, 2012)

Runefox said:


> I got a 124 last night while playing a new game, and narrowed it down to setting my CPU turbo multiplier too high.
> 
> Honestly, based on the batshit insane errors and glitches you're getting, I wouldn't put it past being a faulty CPU at this point. Even though you've already replaced the CPU. That said, what are your temperatures like?
> 
> Either way, try StressPrime. It should help rule that out.



Actually I haven't changed the CPU.  It's the only thing along with the mobo that I haven't changed since I've started having the issues almost a year ago.

I've already tried Prime and the CPU seems fine, plus the temps are fine too.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 13, 2012)

Ohey, got another 0x124 while playing the same flash game as yesterday (I had to start a new game 'cause I lost my save file when I BSOD'd the last time yesterday.)

Gotta love making new games after a day of playing it


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 14, 2012)

After the last BSOD I accidentally closed uTorrent and didn't get another BSOD all day, so this morning I closed uTorrent and went to play but boom.

uTorrent wasn't the issue after all


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 14, 2012)

Ok, so we know your computer is b0rked. Giving us the play by play at this point isn't helping if you haven't replaced the parts suggested.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 14, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Ok, so we know your computer is b0rked. Giving us the play by play at this point isn't helping if you haven't replaced the parts suggested.



Oh?  What parts were suggested?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 14, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> Oh?  What parts were suggested?



Even though you tried a test, this may be the culprit

As I said I don't see the point constantly bumping your posts now. It's spamming you can edit your last post or hold off a bit instead of 1 sentence spammy updates.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 14, 2012)

I post just once a day and edit the daily post if something happens, this isn't spamming.  Plus I keep track of what I try and what happens (like lost save files or sound issues or stuff) so it isn't so much bumping as it is extra info that might be helpful.

And we've came to the "conclusion" that is was probably either my mobo or CPU and I'm still waiting for Runefox's reply.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 14, 2012)

You don't need to bump it though, just edit it. You can PM runefox if you still have issues. If you want to argue I can just lock the thread. I was giving you the warning about the post bumping spamming.


----------



## kayfox (Nov 14, 2012)

Im personally looking forward to knowing what the outcome of this is.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 14, 2012)

kayfox said:


> Im personally looking forward to knowing what the outcome of this is.



I don't mind either, but I don't think we need the "Dear Diary, day 5 this happened" It can be condensed on an edit and if people have new suggestions it's fine.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 15, 2012)

After this morning's first BSOD, one site in particular plain wouldn't load right anymore.  Tried clearing my cache, didn't work, tried going on the site via IE, didn't work, tried flushing my DNS, didn't work.  I tried reinstalling Flash Player, didn't work.  I had to do a System Restore.  My Internet's getting worse every day.

I won't even bother posting the minidumps anymore, it's just a shitload of 0x124s anyway.  Also I found out something interesting.  I'll get a shitload of BSODs in the morning (about one every hour or two) but when the afternoon comes, I can go all day without getting a single BSOD.

Maybe it's just random.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 15, 2012)

Do you think it may be the router or lan card on the mobo?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 15, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Do you think it may be the router or lan card on the mobo?



I doubt it's the router since Internet works perfectly fine on my laptop, and I'm pretty sure the lan card is integrated to the mobo because it doesn't really matter most of the time.  I tried checking to make sure but the computer place screwed the screws so fucking tight I physically can't unscrew them what the heck.

But yeah, I'm pretty sure it's integrated to the mobo.  Could it really cause BSODs and 0x124s?  I mean what could possibly go so wrong with a lan card?

EDIT:  My computer just randomly shut down and restarted.  No BSOD at all, just restarted in a blink like I ran outta power for a split second.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 15, 2012)

Try unplugging it and using it for a day, no BSOD then you may have found the culprit. It could also be a driver issue but if the internet is also acting up on that PC...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 15, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Try unplugging it and using it for a day, no BSOD then you may have found the culprit. It could also be a driver issue but if the internet is also acting up on that PC...



So, Borderlands 2 offline for a day?  Man, what a sacrifice :V.  I shall endure this torture tomorrow and come back to thee.

EDIT:  As I was looking on the forums of the site I was having trouble with this morning, I stumbled upon a thread saying they switched DNS providers last night and that may cause issues with some people.  That MAY explains it, but that wouldn't explain why a System Restore fixed it, right?

EDIT 2: Ends up the whole not-BSODing-in-the-afternoon was just a coincidence.  I just BSOD'd

November 16th's EDIT:  Played Skyrim fine part of the day, tried another game.  Went perfectly till 9:31 freakin' pm then boom, BSOD.  Dang ya false hope.

Seems it isn't a router/lan card issue after all, which leaves the following question:  Mobo or CPU?

I'm thinking mobo, since it could be a lan card issue but I'm sure it's integrated to the mobo so if that latter broke, it could easily affect the lan card.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 17, 2012)

I'd say mobo, was this one of the components you haven't replaced?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 17, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> I'd say mobo, was this one of the components you haven't replaced?



I had bought a new mobo because that's what we had settled on the last time, but when I went to get it installed the PSU ended up being the problem so I still have the brand new mobo in its box.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 17, 2012)

Ahh see I didn't know you didn't replace the mobo (it's not up and running) I thought you had done it already ...so I'd replace the mobo.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 17, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Ahh see I didn't know you didn't replace the mobo (it's not up and running) I thought you had done it already ...so I'd replace the mobo.



Okay, I will next month.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 17, 2012)

Out of curiosity, why next month and not sooner?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 17, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Out of curiosity, why next month and not sooner?



I have the mobo, knowledge and everything I need to change it myself, but when it comes to small things my hands can't focus and get twitchy.  Yay nerve problem :B

SO I have to wait till next month so I get money to get the computer place to change it.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 4, 2012)

I've gotten my new motherboard installed and just got it back.  The guy forgot to do a backup so I lost fucking everything which is great, and the Internet plain doesn't work.  It's not a router issue since wireless works and it's not a cord issue since it works just fine on my laptop when I disabled wireless.  It's the mobo itself that has something fucked.  Heck, some of the USB ports don't even work.

Any last advice before I give up and smash that fucking desktop with a hammer?  The router recognizes that something is plugged since the Ethernet #1 light is lit... but in orange.  Blinks every once in a while to say it's still alive but nope, orange light of death.

EDIT:  I tried rebooting it, now it's SCREECHING at me.  Non stop.  It's like BRZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

So loud I just WON'T boot it anymore.  Fuck this shit.

EDIT 2: I turned off the warnings, all of 'em.  The screeching stopped so I guess something must be broken.  Internet still doesn't work, though.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 4, 2012)

Take it back to the guy and tell him he fucked up your shit.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 4, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Take it back to the guy and tell him he fucked up your shit.



Thing is, I'm leaving on vacation tomorrow till the end of January and they don't keep computers that long.  Plus if I wait till I'm back from vacation the warranty will be over.  I also don't have any more time left on my phone to call 'em (which would be useless since they're closed at this hour, plus they don't have their phone number in the phone book).  Tomorrow I leave too early and they won't be open yet.

I'm fucked, I'll just wait till Boxing Day and try to find a decent computer and ask my grandma to let me borrow money from her or something.  There's just nothing else I can do, this computer is cursed and will never work.

EDIT:  Actually I think they're open till 9:00pm today, I'll ask my mom to phone my uncle so he can come back and take me there.  I'll turn the warnings back on and tell 'em about the issue.  Maybe they'll keep it till the end of January after all.

EDIT 2: Nope, they closed at 6:00pm but they should be opening when I depart tomorrow so I'll give it a try then.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 4, 2012)

Screeching like that is usually caused by a(n nVidia) graphics card not getting enough juice from the 12V connector (or the 12V connector not being present). Also, sounds like you need to download some drivers.


----------



## Saga (Dec 4, 2012)

You gotta put the LPU in the CTU and then run the FBI to make sure your HIV isn't contacting e QCD terminals because it could affect your LTA. Every POO comes with a free COQ so watch out for the HOE.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 11, 2013)

Okay, I've gotten my new computer the day before yesterday but the Curse followed me and I'm having trouble.

I'm on Windows 8 (gonna switch to Windows 7 once I come back from vacation because 8 is complete garbage).  When I try to restart, it shuts down fine but then when it turns back on, it just freezes and stays on a black screen forever so I have to shut it down manually and turn it back on.  Task Manager doesn't work (as in I can't end processes).  Java crashes all the time.  Trillian doesn't work so I had to switch to Skype.  Avira Antivir doesn't work right.

And the most important of all, the computer came with this annoying little Trojan called JS/Redirect.CH and I just can't seem to get rid of it since every guide about it on the Internet is either on Windows XP or 7.

#FML


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 11, 2013)

Return it while it's still under it's typical 30 day retailer warrenty?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 11, 2013)

AshleyAshes said:


> Return it while it's still under it's typical 30 day retailer warrenty?



I'd have to pay shipping and since it's more than 1kg, that'd cost a shitload, then they'd fix it but ship it back to where I am currently (my mom's place).  It'd take 3-4 weeks to arrive and by then, vacations will be over and I'll be back home so my mom would have to pay shipping to send it to me, and I'd have to pay her back.  I'd rather find a free way to remove that Trojan than pay 80$+.

Besides, if nothing works everything will be fixed when I come back from vacation and install Windows 7 anyway.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 12, 2013)

How is Windows 8 complete garbage?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 12, 2013)

Runefox said:


> How is Windows 8 complete garbage?



Just read my post.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 12, 2013)

Ibuuyk said:


> Just read my post.



Your blaming it on Windows 8 however seems to be baseless.  You've just blindly assumed.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 12, 2013)

Blindly assuming or not, how do I take care of JS/Redirect.CH?  It's really all that matters right now.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 12, 2013)

It sounds like a false-positive based on software pre-installed on the machine / the recovery apps. Cause, y'know, anti-virus software is totally infallible. What did you even scan with?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 12, 2013)

I use Avira AntiVir to guard the computer and Malwarebytes to scan.


----------

